# Help With Sony Digital Cameras Needed.



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

I currently have a Pentax S30 3.2 megapixel, nice, has a viewfinder but a small screen.

Am thinking of buying a Sony (always buy their TVs) and have about Â£200 available (for on-line prices) and am totally non-technical.

Have managed to get down to:

DSC W170 - only just available in UK but similar to W130 etc, has viewfinder, biggish screen and an intelligent system which will take a second pic if it thinks there are better settings.







(Was this invented by the Blair government?).

DSC T100 - older than the T200 and has a 3in screen but isn't a touchscreen like the T200, which is said to be slow and possibly vulnerable. No viewfinder

other brands looked at:

Ricoh Caplio R7 - biggish zoom

Panasonic DMC TZ3 - very much of the moment.

I don't go for all the smile detection/face recognition crap or U Tube ready files, I just want to photograph the odd steam train and the even odder wristwatch.

Any comments very welcome

Best regards

Graham


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd say it's between the DSC T100 and the Panasonic.

Ricohs that I have used have had too much fringing for me and less than acceptable screens.

I like Panasonics myself, but the Sony looks very good on paper.

I'm sure that either will take good pictures!


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I would always go for a nikon. Nothing like it..even the coolpix


----------

